# Actual weight of roval control sl 29 wheels



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Has anyone actually weighed these?

Specialized claims 1450g with a lifetime warranty, reasonable price, and wide rim.

What gives?


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes. Mine were 1470 g combined (783/687 g) out of the box. Pretty much right on the money with the claimed weight.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

I purchased 2 sets of the 2013 SL's and another set of the 2012 Trails. They within 10g of the advertised weight. Awesome wheels.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

ewarnerusa said:


> Yes. Mine were 1470 g combined (783/687 g) out of the box. Pretty much right on the money with the claimed weight.


Great to know!
Is that with valves and tape?

Thanks fellas


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Great to know!
> Is that with valves and tape?
> 
> Thanks fellas


Good question! I think it was with tape but without valves. Awesome wheels though! I've been taking part in a lot of your discussions about getting yourself a pair of these. I say close your eyes, fork over the money, and love the wheels!


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Great to know!
> Is that with valves and tape?
> 
> Thanks fellas


Mine came pre taped with valve steams installed. So yes.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the help!

Sorry for all the questions... I am a broke student and this is a huge purchase for me. I'm definitely taking my time with it.

I realized I had an awesome deal on a set of rise 60s. But it turns out they are way over the claimed weight and they are a nightmare to set up tubeless.

Back to debating whether I want these, or enve am/240s for 1/3rd extra $


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Thanks for all the help!
> 
> Sorry for all the questions... I am a broke student and this is a huge purchase for me. I'm definitely taking my time with it.
> 
> ...


An informed purchase is the best purchase. Bust of luck to ya.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

irishpitbull said:


> An informed purchase is the best purchase. Bust of luck to ya.


Do they also come with the caps to convert the rear hub to 142x12 from 135x5?
I know they come with the front hubs end caps...


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Do they also come with the caps to convert the rear hub to 142x12 from 135x5?
> I know they come with the front hubs end caps...


Mine did. More evidence of rebranded DT Swiss hubs (according to the LBS guys). Also comes with front and rear Roval Ti QR skewers. 
Not for the Speshy 142+ system though. For those you gotta get the specific hubs/wheelset.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

So how much can one get these wheels
for, and where?


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

ewarnerusa said:


> Mine did. More evidence of rebranded DT Swiss hubs (according to the LBS guys). Also comes with front and rear Roval Ti QR skewers.
> Not for the Speshy 142+ system though. For those you gotta get the specific hubs/wheelset.


Righteous!
F weight weenie, this bike will be "stiff weenie".


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

John Kuhl said:


> So how much can one get these wheels
> for, and where?


From your local Specialized dealer or the Specialized website.
Specialized Bicycle Components
MSRP = $1700


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Thanks, I thought maybe someone had a real good deal
going for a set.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

John Kuhl said:


> So how much can one get these wheels
> for, and where?


I got my mine for 1400 from my LBS.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

irishpitbull said:


> I got my mine for 1400 from my LBS.


Pre or post tax?
Good deal btw. You and your lbs are close? Or he was just eager to make a sale?


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Pre or post tax?
> Good deal btw. You and your lbs are close? Or he was just eager to make a sale?


We are pretty close, well they are close with my money. I imagine you could work a deal with any dealer. I would shoot for 1500 and see what happens.

That was pre tax.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

Just in case you are wondering the rims about 375 grams for the 29sl
and those are not stickers on there so you cant just take them off


Sj


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Great info man thanks.

Looks like a sweet wheel.

The only issue I see are they are easy to damage with rock strikes


----------

